# Backup Launcher 0.3 alpha



## WiiGator (Oct 22, 2008)

Everybody have rumors about what happened and what will happen. Here are the facts:
I was working at backup launcher 0.2. This version was faster, but not fast enough. Backup launcher was not released. I decided it is the wrong approach and switched to 0.3.
Now I am working at backup launcher 0.3. The features are
- Plays games which are decrypted (Most people call this patched).
- Plays games which are unchanged 1:1 backups.
- Drive speed is still 3x. It is so fast that some testers believed it is running at 6x.
- dvdx is not required. You can use dvdx also for playing DVD movies with a different application.
- The number of working 1:1 backups seem to be very high. Old games will not work, because of old IOS (e.g. Twilight Princess and Red Steel).
- The number of working decrypted games is smaller and depends on your Wii configuration. EDIT: This assumption may be wrong. I've got a different report from Waninkoko.
- Gamecube backups are not working.
- It installs as IOS249 v6. No uninstall is required if you have v6 or lower.
I've now the problem that I can't reproduce any errors which the testers have. If this continues I will release a version for everybody to test, so I can get a bigger compatibilty matrix.

*IF YOU WANT TO USE IT, DON'T MAKE ANY ONLINE UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!*

This video is from a tester (I posted this already before):
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16290942FhfBbDSy

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=062XG6U7


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 22, 2008)

nice to hear the news. hopefully there will be a public beta.


----------



## francerossina (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Wiigator


----------



## blakepender (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Wiigator for the news

I have a problem which could be fixed (if possible)

I live in the UK, and playing a backup of a different region in EDTV/HDTV flickers really badly

Could that be fixed in the 0.3 version if possible

Thanks Again


----------



## lolsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the blog update.  I've been following this all quite closely lately, so I'd like to take this moment to post here (where you may very well read) what I sent to you in a PM earlier today.





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi there, Wiigator
> 
> I'm loesjoel of 0RANGECHiCKEN ( http://www.0RANGECHiCKEN.co.nr / #0RANGECHiCKEN on EFNET ) and I'm interested to know if I could beta test your Backup Launcher for you. I have a pretty extensive collection of backup games (unpatched) that I made when I had a chipped Wii. I also have unlimited access to new releases due to being in a partnership with Ntorrents for my 0RANGECHiCKEN custom injects, so I feel I could really add something valuable to your team of beta testers. Obviously, I know the number one issue with beta testing is the risk of a leak, but as I am the creator of dozens of custom VC games that have been ripped, retagged and stolen from me, I can assure you that I would respect your project like I respect my own and would never consider distributing an unfinished app before it was finished and officially released by you.
> 
> ...


----------



## cobol (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, now lets wait and see how all this stuff develops.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 22, 2008)

Great , if you need a hand with anything let me know - thanks for all your work on this.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a question. When you say older games won't work, do you mean those around the launch period like Twilight Princess, Monkey Ball, Warioware?


----------



## pure (Oct 23, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I have a question. When you say older games won't work, do you mean those around the launch period like Twilight Princess, Monkey Ball, Warioware?



I'd guess so since Red Steel ,which was released around the same time, was reported not working by beta testers. 
Just a guess though...


----------



## Fishbeans (Oct 23, 2008)

To speed up possible testing, I'm going to go ahead and start acquiring ISOs of as many games as possible, and start burning them both patched and unpatched.  Have any games specifically that have been causing problems?


----------



## maggot666 (Oct 23, 2008)

Please release it, we are the best testers, we can test all games for wii!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 23, 2008)

Fishbeans said:
			
		

> To speed up possible testing, I'm going to go ahead and start acquiring ISOs of as many games as possible, and start burning them both patched and unpatched.  Have any games specifically that have been causing problems?


Someone did mention Red Steel earlier.


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2008)

Please don't make the beta public.


----------



## dr99 (Oct 23, 2008)

it seems like dropping the support for the patched games would make everything easier, because then you could concentrate on getting the 1:1 games working fully.


----------



## Defiance (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I know this has been asked many times, but I want an official answer from you (Wiigator).
Will it boot Gamecube games?


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Yes, I know this has been asked many times, but I want an official answer from you (Wiigator).
> Will it boot Gamecube games?


No it won't.
They are working on the CIOS not the MIOS. 
To my knowledge we don't have the much info on the MIOS anyways.


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 23, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I have a question. When you say older games won't work, do you mean those around the launch period like Twilight Princess, Monkey Ball, Warioware?



I mean games that use IOS21 or smaller (e.g. Twilight Princess and Red Steel). To get this working, I need also to patch these IOS versions.


----------



## digitydogs (Oct 23, 2008)

My suggestion would be take .3 and release as an as-is public alpha/beta. use the feedback from that and then take .4 back private.  Not only will you get a better variety of testing setups, but you get a good idea of who would be good to keep around as a private tester for the next version, while getting everyone who just wants it out of the way freeing up all the various forums to deal with real issues. Regardless of your final decision, thanks for all your hard work and dedication.
Almost forgot any word on if cheating is enabled in .3?


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 23, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Yes, I know this has been asked many times, but I want an official answer from you (Wiigator).
> Will it boot Gamecube games?



No. I already tried to enable DVD-R support, but it was not working. The DVD commands are also different. A changed GCOS would be needed.


----------



## Fishbeans (Oct 23, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> I mean games that use IOS21 or smaller (e.g. Twilight Princess and Red Steel). To get this working, I need also to patch these IOS versions.


Both those games have been added to my _acquisition_ queue.


----------



## Darkkenfox (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you should try an open beta... it's better because you can have a bigger number of testers =) and I don't even see any bad side of this idea
Well you do what you want to, that's only what i think ^^

And nice work Wiigator! Thank you for your work ;D
[sorry if i made any mistake there (about english language)... that's a small problem xD]


----------



## TheWon (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I would like to leave my resume. For becoming a Backup Beta Tester
I own 3 Wiis 1 Japanese, 1 US and I Homebrew Wii
I currently own 47 Wii games including Imports. I regular buy Import games so I am able to test new title all the time.
Both my Wii are homebrew enable. I update one of them to see what effects it will have on my Hombrew programs. I made several ISO and have all on my portable harddrive.  Very Active Bittorrent user, and video uploader to youtube.
Work at Night and spend my time on the net during the day.
I made a how to install MAME correctly on wii video on Youtube.


----------



## GhostSonic (Oct 23, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't you use waninkoko's IOS patcher to patch the ISO to use a higer IOS? I guess some people would rather have a 100% clean iso though.


----------



## JagXK8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Keep up the good work Wiigator.


----------



## IronMask (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks WiiGator... you're hard work and participation with the public has been very humbliing.


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 23, 2008)

is there a tutorial on how to use it?


----------



## Screemer (Oct 23, 2008)

would the following scenario be possible to get all games working, even if they need a older ios: 

start the loader
restart with patch ios
insert a game disc
check which version of ios is needed
reboot with that ios
patch ios on the fly
restart loader
start game

just my thoughts. maybe it seems a bit complicated for end users, but it's better than not working games.


----------



## blitzer320 (Oct 23, 2008)

is there an easier way of checking what ios a game uses


----------



## Screemer (Oct 23, 2008)

first of all you have do get the wii read a copied disc. for that reason you have to get a patched ios version running. after that you can check which version is needed. at least that's how i understood it.


----------



## kiruyama (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for working on this. It really is a project that I never thought would be reality. Is waninkoko working with you on this? if so, its good to see him working with a similar minded person. two heads are better than one


----------



## Sorox (Oct 23, 2008)

ive been here since the very begining and from all of this happening, ive postponed buying a modchip. great work gATOR . ill beta test sometime in nov. i cant now because my parnts wont lend me 30$ t0 get dvd burnr. 

(BTW, if i mispelled anything wrong, its because im writing this on my wii and dont feel kike prroof reading it)


----------



## ukime (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for your hard work and letting us know the details first-hand WiiGator, we're all eagerly looking forward to the new version.

I agree with a wider version for compatibility testing, only if manageable way to collate the information from many, many Internet randoms is worked out... otherwise it'd be a hell of a lot of possibly questionable results.


----------



## Hazz (Oct 23, 2008)

Great work!  Everyone appreciates the time and effort.  I for one (and I'm sure a few others) would appreciate having patched games work also, but I'd be willing to toss out and burn new isos if the compatibility is 99% with v.3.  Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## toastert2003 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks dude

been waiting patiently since the first page of .3 thread, will continue to wait patiently.


----------



## fargond27 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just to satisfy my curiosity will version .3 use waninkokos new custom iso 36 rev 5 with DIP module version .2? as i understand it the DIP module is the part that makes loading backups possible. Also canyou tell me what the improvements of DIP v.2 are over v.1.


----------



## Midna (Oct 23, 2008)

I really think an open beta is the best way to go. It's why Team Cyclops has such great support, because they have a couple rounds of open betas before the final release. On the other hand, you would probably have trouble dealing with the flood of bug reports. 

Well, that post was pointless. I stated my point and than said why my point was not valid.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm excited about this. Hope Fire Emblem will run better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gamecube games should definitely be looked into, but let's focus on one thing at a time here. Get Wii to its best first.


----------



## fac_ownage (Oct 23, 2008)

let's hope WarioLand ShakeIt stops with the freezing and video skipping!!!

99.9% of games better work WiiGator!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for it all !!!


----------



## Venom228 (Oct 23, 2008)

WiiGator your doing a really great job.


----------



## huhster (Oct 23, 2008)

digitydogs said:
			
		

> My suggestion would be take .3 and release as an as-is public alpha/beta. use the feedback from that and then take .4 back private.  Not only will you get a better variety of testing setups, but you get a good idea of who would be good to keep around as a private tester for the next version, while getting everyone who just wants it out of the way freeing up all the various forums to deal with real issues. Regardless of your final decision, thanks for all your hard work and dedication.



I could not had said it better than digitydogs. Keep up the great work WiiGATOR. As always, we appreciate your effort and time~!


----------



## cobol (Oct 23, 2008)

By reading the topic's title, ¿it's still an alpha the 0.3 version? If that's so, then it shall take some time till at least a beta is done.


----------



## digitydogs (Oct 23, 2008)

Alpha Test
Software used in a controlled setting, with the developer always ready to fix the bugs

Beta Test
Software gets a realistic workout in target environments


----------



## frostyfrosty (Oct 23, 2008)

So, WiiGator. You've posted the info we all wanted to know.
Is there anything we dont know about the loader?
Like maybe where you think it can go from the beta?
Or hell, what is your opinion on the whole project^^?


----------



## Visionary (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I read through all 3000 odd posts in that mega thread regarding .3 and wow you could make a soap opera outta that thing!

Great work WiiGator and if you do decide to release it on Public Beta I have a great big collection of Wii games I can work through to help with compatibility issues.

All the best.

Vis.


----------



## ppc_gba (Oct 23, 2008)

go ahead and release it, nintendo have already released their new (possibly) anti-homebrew ios fixes and wii shop updates.
it's as good a time as any, and they already know of the backup launchers anyway, so having a better one is not a big deal.

also, more beta testers will help to reproduce issues and (eventually) may help you to see how the loader could work on the new system update, if you don't want to install it yet.
this is assuming homebrew still works and/or someone re-unlocks it.


----------



## IronMask (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have to agree that you make a very good point.  Whatever we do from now on out should be done in an orderly fashion as possible.  I and a handful of others would gladly help keep the compatibilty test in proper format, categorized, etc.. I really don't play the games intensly anymore but have a child that plays Wii great.  So that gives me more time to help organize something.. or not....


----------



## digitydogs (Oct 23, 2008)

I meanwhile play games, and have a family and friends that like to play frequently. I also have the good fortune to have a dlp projector which i can use to test all the forced video outputs on various games from various regions. I don't have the skills to code, but im willing to do what i can to help. And i have alot of troubleshooting experience with electronics and computers, even if i did allow myself to get caught up in the boards childishness earlier... Theres a child in all of us.... its healthy to let it out every now and then


----------



## sum182 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your hard work, its people like you who make the lazy people like me happy lol. I hope a public beta is released soonish, id like to test what exactly i can do! and i'm also having probs patching GHWT, so if its 1:1 works then that shouldnt be in issue. Lookin forward to pushin your loader to the limit, LETS SEE IT SOON!!


----------



## Athlon-pv (Oct 23, 2008)

The debugging that will take place, will that be dumps to the SD card or through something like a tcp/ip stack and storage on a pc , maybe same interface as the disc dumper ?


----------



## bootsector (Oct 23, 2008)

From what I could understand, Twilight Princess is not currently supported on 0.3? If so, then please WiiGator, take your time!


----------



## harryk (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought every hacker should at least have a real copy of Twilight Princess, since it is the key to the Homebrew scene. Well, I guess I'm wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Using the twilight hack to play twilight copy. Full Circle.


----------



## bootsector (Oct 23, 2008)

I have an original copy of it, but it's at my cousin's house.


----------



## podunk1269 (Oct 23, 2008)

I still have loz:tp


----------



## RetroVortex (Oct 23, 2008)

sum182 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your hard work, its people like you who make the lazy people like me happy lol. I hope a public beta is released soonish, id like to test what exactly i can do! and i'm also having probs patching GHWT, so if its 1:1 works then that shouldnt be in issue. Lookin forward to pushin your loader to the limit, LETS SEE IT SOON!!



Guitar Hero World tour already works with the current loader.
Quite well actually, (I've experienced no desync at all   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
But you need to patch it with Wiigator's patcher "extractpartition", and not Waninoko's patcher.

I like what Wiigator and Waninoko have doen so far, so obviously I am looking forward to updates.

(goes back to playing GHWT! YEAH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: I wonder if anyone with the new beta has tried Sam and Max season one, because I would like to know if it works patched, as it currently doesn't work at all...
Keeps resetting the wii when you select an episode...


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 23, 2008)

What happens if you execute the Twilight Hack, while running the game in the backup loader?


----------



## harryk (Oct 23, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> What happens if you execute the Twilight Hack, while running the game in the backup loader?








 WTF LOL. Question of the year award, now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I doubt anyone will try that. But I guess, nothing would happen. A "hack already installed" msg or something like that...


----------



## fac_ownage (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm really hoping for the beta to go public. Many different Wiis will most likely act differently. The faster we get the users' errors out of the way the faster the final version can come out =D

WiiGator, i'm just wondering, but do you get anything out of doing this besides the excitement and fame?


----------



## fac_ownage (Oct 23, 2008)

bootsector said:
			
		

> From what I could understand, Twilight Princess is not currently supported on 0.3? If so, then please WiiGator, take your time!



wait im confused, I thought you NEED a copy of Zelda TP to install the homebrew channel?


----------



## Thor1981 (Oct 23, 2008)

is a good idea to launch the backup version launcher v 0.3 alpha, should also open a thread on the experiences of the testers so we can gather information about the failures of users.
Now the questions. 
What Cios that you used to the new version? 
For who are the files that will have to download? 
Then the new launcher is updated only? 

You are a Crack.


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2008)

fac_ownage said:
			
		

> bootsector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some cheapos either just rented it or borrowed it.


----------



## bootsector (Oct 23, 2008)

Miles said:
			
		

> fac_ownage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh!

When I referred to Zelda: TP I meant all the "older" games that don't rely on the most updated IOS, so they won't run as well!

And yes, there are so mamy cheap asses that just rent or borrow the damn game!


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe older games don't work *because the Backup Launcher forces the version of IOS to use instead using the correct one?
*

Or maybe what I've said is dumb?


----------



## djtaz (Oct 23, 2008)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> Maybe older games don't work *because the Backup Launcher forces the version of IOS to use instead using the correct one?
> *
> Or maybe what I've said is dumb?



Well it still wouldnt work without the backup launchers IOS so though technically correct its a pointless argument.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Oct 23, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Sonic4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't mean you have to "remove" ('cause you said "without") the IOS, but find a way so that when you load the game it uses the version of IOS it should use and not one forced by the backup launcher.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok. im kinda confused about the whole ios thing. do i have to update the ios for this one? if so, pleaze tell me how.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds Good can't wait.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 23, 2008)

Can I use the WiiBrickBlocker?


----------



## gisel213 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wiigator this is not beggin and such but I personally think you guys only if you can release the new cios and 0.3
before some numbskulls update their wiis and cant do a thing anymore my main reason these forums are gonna
be filled with alot of useless posts and sad/sally sobstories.... Admins will be deleting posts and banning people
till their fingers bleed! I see some us and pal users saying it doesnt work some say it does and some say you cant
install your cios and or other things either it's a big gamble.... This is the perfect time to strike back at the big N
for this mess... they blocked us once and yet like a couple hours later the tp hack was back in full effect and were
still here now enjoyin thangz and so are you devs hacking,digging and probing the wii for so many cool things.....

If you release 0.3 and cios I think waninkoko's offline installer as online may get us sucked into that black hole of
an update this will cool everything down newbs winers and complainers will begin to shut their traps then you all
can start 0.4 while decrypting this new Ios51 problem just like team twillzers did with 3.3 when it came to the twilight 
hack....... If they can do it so can you these game systems are written by man or woman and can be undone by man
or woman.... A release would give you a big gulp of air and breathing room to get this mess sorted out at the top
of the readme it should say DO NOT UPDATE WII OR ELSE 4 NOW AND TO THE FOOLS WHO DID IT WELL THATS
THEIR OWN FAULT!

I saw a quoted post from another site saying nintendo has technically killed .3 it's over it can't be this is only
fw that is software based dont forget savemii and bootmii this may come in handy for unbricking and or decompiling
this new fw update....................

Happy Hacking Wiigator and Crew


----------



## Miles (Oct 23, 2008)

Franky gisel213, if the ISO loader gets released, the forum will be flooded with it.
If it doesn't get released, the forum will be flooded with it.

There is no avoiding a major backfire from tons of members if the ISO loader does or doesn't get released. Releasing it in an incomplete state would just raise more hell from people who don't know what they're doing and uninstall IOS36 or something.


----------



## harryk (Oct 23, 2008)

Just to make sure nobody will miss it:

*IF YOU WANT TO USE IT (wiiloader 0.3), DON'T MAKE ANY ONLINE UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!*

(written by WiiGator 3 minutes ago, see first post in this topic)


----------



## Jordan10la (Oct 23, 2008)

harryk said:
			
		

> Just to make sure nobody will miss it:
> 
> *IF YOU WANT TO USE IT (wiiloader 0.3), DON'T MAKE ANY ONLINE UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!*
> 
> (written by WiiGator 3 minutes ago, see first post in this topic)


I wonder why. I haven;t updated but didn't a beta tester say it caused no harm. Sucks though as I was gonna hook my cousin up with all this when I go up there this weekend. He wouldn't know not to update...


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 23, 2008)

harryk said:
			
		

> Just to make sure nobody will miss it:
> 
> *IF YOU WANT TO USE IT (wiiloader 0.3), DON'T MAKE ANY ONLINE UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!*
> 
> (written by WiiGator 3 minutes ago, see first post in this topic)



What about it if some had updated? But have the cios_fix in place?


----------



## Lafie (Oct 23, 2008)

WiiShizzza said:
			
		

> harryk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, for the new cIOS (the one that comes with loader 0.3) to be installed, the old one (cIOS_fix) will have to be deleted, unless WiiGator used another number (instead of IOS249) for the new cIOS. And I don't know what will happen if you try to install a new cIOS with a program that is running under a cIOS about to be deleted. It could just work, but it's not sure to work.


----------



## Jordan10la (Oct 23, 2008)

Lafie said:
			
		

> WiiShizzza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? I don't get it. Can't you just uninstall the current cIOS with the wad manager? If so what order would it be uninstalled? Just uninstall the cIOS fix? cIOS fix and the original? If both what order what order?


----------



## gisel213 (Oct 23, 2008)

harryk said:
			
		

> Just to make sure nobody will miss it:
> 
> *IF YOU WANT TO USE IT (wiiloader 0.3), DON'T MAKE ANY ONLINE UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!*
> 
> (written by WiiGator 3 minutes ago, see first post in this topic)



Now thats what I'm talkin about step one get this thing moving educating the users and only if they can let it loose 0.3
so they can get on this new problamatic ios51 which is starrin us in the face....

Much respect to Wiigator and Waninkoko were counting on you!


----------



## Lafie (Oct 23, 2008)

harryk said:
			
		

> What do you mean? I don't get it. Can't you just uninstall the current cIOS with the wad manager? If so what order would it be uninstalled? Just uninstall the cIOS fix? cIOS fix and the original? If both what order what order?


Let me see if I can explain the technical side of things. The new Nintendo update, patches ALL IOS's, to remove a certain bug (fake signing bug). Without this bug, homebrew programs are not capable of installing anything new to the Wii system anymore. So that means, you can't install WAD's, you can't install the Homebrew Channel, you can't install a new cIOS.
However, if you have a cIOS already installed, Nintendo didn't patch that one. And since a cIOS is always based on a IOS and has it's basic capabilities, you have an IOS on your Wii that still has that fake signing bug. This is because the current cIOS releases are based on IOS's that still had that bug, so the cIOS you have installed also still has that bug.
Now, that means that homebrew software can use that cIOS, to install new stuff to the Wii system, like a WAD or a new cIOS. But if you uninstall the old cIOS first, you don't have a IOS on your Wii anymore that has the fake signing bug, so homebrew software can't install new stuff to your Wii anymore, including a new cIOS.


----------



## Supercool330 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I may be able to help the issue (not much but some).  I have made a slightly modified version of patchmii that tries to install patchmii (IOS 254) using cIOS (IOS 249).  This would allow a user to install a new version of of cIOS, but you would have to have either patchmii or cIOS installed for this to work.  Give me a few minutes to make sure it works the way I think it should.


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 23, 2008)

Lafie said:
			
		

> Let me see if I can explain the technical side of things. The new Nintendo update, patches ALL IOS's, to remove a certain bug (fake signing bug). Without this bug, homebrew programs are not capable of installing anything new to the Wii system anymore. So that means, you can't install WAD's, you can't install the Homebrew Channel, you can't install a new cIOS.
> However, if you have a cIOS already installed, Nintendo didn't patch that one. And since a cIOS is always based on a IOS and has it's basic capabilities, you have an IOS on your Wii that still has that fake signing bug. This is because the current cIOS releases are based on IOS's that still had that bug, so the cIOS you have installed also still has that bug.
> Now, that means that homebrew software can use that cIOS, to install new stuff to the Wii system, like a WAD or a new cIOS. But if you uninstall the old cIOS first, you don't have a IOS on your Wii anymore that has the fake signing bug, so homebrew software can't install new stuff to your Wii anymore, including a new cIOS.
> nice explanation! thank you.
> ...



That sounds good.
Awaiting your final test results


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 23, 2008)

Will this update have GC support wiigtor?


----------



## djtaz (Oct 23, 2008)

Isnt there a homebrew already for CG support ?? 
Why not just install that ?


----------



## Supercool330 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep, as far as I can tell this should work just fine.  It was actually only a one line change to the patchmii source code, simply added IOS_ReloadIOS(249) in line 103 right after void console_setup(void).  My thought is that people can just leave patchmii (IOS 254) on their systems and use it to install all fake-signed content.  This will only install if you have a version of cIOS (IOS 249) installed.  Hope this helps somebody.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TLU5WA50

PS: As normal, no promise this wont brick your Wii, I used it and had no problems so I would be relatively surprised, but s*** happens.


----------



## harryk (Oct 23, 2008)

Lafie said:
			
		

> harryk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't me who asked all these questions (incorrect quote, you got me confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but thanks for the good explanation.
I'm not planning on updating. I didn't use the shop channel for ages as there are no good Wiiware titles (after Lostwinds) anyway :-/


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 23, 2008)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> Yep, as far as I can tell this should work just fine.  It was actually only a one line change to the patchmii source code, simply added IOS_ReloadIOS(249) in line 103 right after void console_setup(void).  My thought is that people can just leave patchmii (IOS 254) on their systems and use it to install all fake-signed content.  This will only install if you have a version of cIOS (IOS 249) installed.  Hope this helps somebody.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TLU5WA50
> 
> PS: As normal, no promise this wont brick your Wii, I used it and had no problems so I would be relatively surprised, but s*** happens.



Good news, I guess.
to make it really clear:

Your patchmii clone installs a new cIOS254 with the fakesigning bug in it. After the installation of that, we should be able to delete our cIOS249
cos the signing bug is still in the cIOS254 and all apps should keep on working with it and without the cios249.

So if the new cios from wiigator comes which will be new, but still called cIOS249 ( i acquire) we have no problems installing it?

Did I understand this right?


----------



## Jordan10la (Oct 23, 2008)

Lafie said:
			
		

> harryk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thank you for the very clear a explanation. I get it now. I haven't updated yet so I'm in the clear. Good.


----------



## Screemer (Oct 23, 2008)

for that wadmanager had to be patched to use ios 254 for installation instead of 249, what it does normaly. at least that's what i recall.


----------



## pure (Oct 23, 2008)

Screemer said:
			
		

> for that wadmanager had to be patched to use ios 254 for installation instead of 249, what it does normaly. at least that's what i recall.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> for that wadmanager had to be patched to use ios 254 for installation instead of 249, what it does normaly. at least that's what i recall.



The modified PatchMii allows for installation of a custom IOS everytime you need to which will then be at 249 and is able to install fakesigned wads.


----------



## Screemer (Oct 23, 2008)

i went over Supercool330's post again and figured that i missed a point.


----------



## Slowking (Oct 23, 2008)

WiiShizzza said:
			
		

> Maybe a bit off topic, but what can/would happen if I use the AnyTitleDeleter and delete all the ios that are patched from the update.
> Leaving only IOS249 at it's place. Could it be possible then to copy the old unpatched IOSes or FS Dumper output at the place again?


It would brick your Wii...
Just wait a while. Somebody will write a program that patches the bug back into important IOS-versions...


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 23, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> djtaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there are 2 loaders for gc games.


----------



## pure (Oct 23, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are ? :> care to give a hint ?


----------



## Darkkenfox (Oct 23, 2008)

When I read Wiigator's news, I almost got crazy because I thought he had released the loader xD

Well... waiting for the great moment :F


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 23, 2008)

Slowking said:
			
		

> WiiShizzza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As for me, I didn't update my console yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But one of my friends.
I also think that soon something will arrive.

thx anyway.

//EDIT:
What do you think of downgrading it to 3.2 with waninkokos cIOS Downgrader 1.2
Does this work?


----------



## IronMask (Oct 23, 2008)

Why don't you test it and let us know? Meanwhile, we'll let you know how it does on the unupdated one...hehe


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 23, 2008)

pure said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe...

Try sd-boot0.3 or usb-boot

But they both wont play burned gc games

u need an 

sd-gecko
or
usb-gecko
or
wiikey sd card adapter
or the
official nintendo gamecube sd adapter



Sorry for beeing off-topic!

@WiiGator
Can't wait to see the new loader version!


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 23, 2008)

IronMask said:
			
		

> Why don't you test it and let us know? Meanwhile, we'll let you know how it does on the unupdated one...hehe



I have 2 wiis here. one is updated and one isn't.
The reason why I ask for downgrading is, that I don't want to end up with one wii bricked.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Oct 23, 2008)

WiiShizzza said:
			
		

> IronMask said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then don't play mad scientist and just wait for a coder to release a fix for this... curiosity killed the cat and could kill your wii


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 23, 2008)

actually your right! sorry for that off topic posting.
We shall wait for a fix.

thx


----------



## Venom228 (Oct 24, 2008)

WiiGator you are the best


----------



## NeoNight (Oct 24, 2008)

fac_ownage said:
			
		

> let's hope WarioLand ShakeIt stops with the freezing and video skipping!!!
> 
> 99.9% of games better work WiiGator!!
> 
> ...



Yeah! and .3 better cure cancer using slight wiimote vibrations!

would mario galaxy count as one of the earlier releases that isn't supported?


----------



## jughead1111 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am so ready to try this out I stopped burning patched ones to save on disks 1:1 dont work with v1 thanx for everything Wiigator peace to all the patient people


----------



## Darkkenfox (Oct 24, 2008)

jughead1111 said:
			
		

> I am so ready to try this out I stopped burning patched ones to save on disks 1:1 dont work with v1 thanx for everything Wiigator peace to all the patient people



You know what would be cool?

If it's not possible to run the patched backups... It'd be cool having an "unpatcher".
I wouldn't care so much about wasting DVDs... and I think it's easy to work on =)
I'd care about redownload all my games again :l and people who erased the ISOS too

Thanks Wiigator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I"m still trying to help =)


----------



## Jordan10la (Oct 24, 2008)

Darkkenfox said:
			
		

> jughead1111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and unpacther would be GREAT. But I don't see it happening


----------



## vic1337 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lafie said:
			
		

> harryk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much that’s what happen to me because before the last update i install the CIOS36_rev5-64-v1042 to use the backup launcher. After i install the last update everything continue to work fine (install wads, emulators, loaders etc)
so this is because i have that ios that continue to had the bug but*will i be able to install a new ios requeried for example to use the incoming back up launcher 0.3????
*


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 24, 2008)

Jordan10la said:
			
		

> Darkkenfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The loader is meant for backups of the games u own.
So it's easy to redump them. A "unpatcher" would feed Nintendos
anti piracy efforts.


----------



## pure (Oct 24, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Jordan10la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And unpatcher ist just not possible. For one because the games are not patched they are decrypted and some data is ripped. The data is gone, they're smaller than normal Wii ISOs. And since they're decrypted you cannot properly sign and hash them again since you do not have the private key used to do this :>


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 24, 2008)

pure said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's the other point.


----------



## Darkkenfox (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think it's piracy...

You have a Wii, you do what you want to about it. 
I think piracy is when you download, burn and sell.. when you get money with that... that's what I think piracy is.

And don't be blind, you guys know that a big number of users will use the loader to do the wrong, like the wadmanager (installing illegal soft).
At least I don't think that's illegal, you are not having money with that =l

That's what I understand about piracy.

sorry about english x)


----------



## cmporter (Oct 24, 2008)

Darkkenfox said:
			
		

> I don't think it's piracy...
> 
> You have a Wii, you do what you want to about it.
> I think piracy is when you download, burn and sell.. when you get money with that... that's what I think piracy is.
> ...



Pretty bang on... although the laws surrounding piracy differ from country to country. The widely accepted definition of "Software Piracy" is as follows:

The illegal copying of software for *distribution* within the organization, or to friends, clubs and other groups, or for *duplication and resale.*

It is a grey area and many people have strong opinions regarding software piracy. It invokes many ethical discussions. I have the utmost respect for the individual opinions of everyone. Some people don't eat certain meats or meat at all because of religious or spiritual views and while I don't share the same view it doesn't mean I don't respect it. It's personal choice and people can interpret definitions and laws however they feel is true to them. I look at that definition and it tells me I can download software but maybe it might not be a good idea for me to upload the ISO. But thats just me and again the laws are different everywhere. 

To get things back on topic, the hard work that Wiigator and Waninkoko have put into coding and development deserves a standing ovation. It is such a great feeling to see people contributing so strongly to the homebrew scene with developing, increasing the understanding of the Wii, and further advancing the technology we have been given. I look forward to this and future developments. I am greatly impressed with the progress that taken place since the initial leak of Waninkoko's beta.


----------



## Fishbeans (Oct 24, 2008)

Darkkenfox said:
			
		

> I don't think it's piracy...
> 
> You have a Wii, you do what you want to about it.
> I think piracy is when you download, burn and sell.. when you get money with that... that's what I think piracy is.
> ...


Not to be rude, but you're rationalizing.  If you obtain software without purchasing it, that's piracy.  Profiting off it is copyright infringement, not piracy.  The gray area is whether or not it's piracy if you own a legal copy of the software already.  The software producer would have you believe that it's piracy, but most people believe that falls under "fair use" and is allowed.

The backup loader is not piracy.  What it will inevitably be used for is.

And for the record, I'm fine with piracy.  I'm not costing the record companies/game developers a dime.  If there's a game I really want, or from a producer that I want to support, I buy it.  I reserved the Fallout 3 Collectors Edition months ago, and I own many PS3/Wii games.  When I pirate something, it's something I wasn't ever going to buy in the first place.  This doesn't make it legal, but it does make it morally permissible in my book.


----------



## cedwii (Oct 24, 2008)

HI,
very good job wiigator!!
But talking about public release make evryone nervious,so will you give us somthing to try or you préfere to wait a while?(few weeks)
sorry for my english
Is now nintendo update a problem for all the efforts you made?
I heard cashman already found a way to work out the problem of the update!
Thank s for everything mate the 0.1 is a good first step many games  works.
Can t whait to see the progress of the new version,good luck


----------



## frostyfrosty (Oct 24, 2008)

As I used to be a GM for FFXI when we had to talk about hackers in the game, the easiest way to answer the question of: "Well why is "THIS" wrong" (something like using a windower or something) I would always say. "Not everyone who uses the windower hacks, but everyone that hacks uses the windower"

Same thing can be applied here.

"Not everyone that uses the loader is pirating, but everyone that pirates use the loader."
Now i know their are wiikeys and what not. This is no official statement or anything like that. Its just to get you open to that idea.

Personally, i am not really against piracy even though i dont do it myself. I am against making a profit from it though.

No flamey plz.


----------



## IronMask (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, then I am a pirate then... I am only going to be honest.  I don't care if it is illegal or legal to do it..if it was something considered as shareware and I like using it..that's great.  I have been using pirated software for a very long time.  In one way or another somebody does it whether they know it or not.  And this is really not the place to talk about it.  What we should be doing is organizing some kind of way to be effecient in reporting our test results on whatever game you are testing and comparing and compiling once WiiGator decides to go public with it... which seems like forever....because I too want to experience the new version as well as everyone else... sometimes I feel like a dog begging for another treat... and I am sure there will be other homebrews (like bootmii) that I can't wait to get my hands on... 

Any other users want to talk about pirating Âopyright infringement topics then we should go make a thread.

As for the backup launcher again... This has me feeling like a kid with a shoebox full of Commodore floppies crammed full of games...while my powersupply has a deskfan blowing on it... praying that I won't have to replace it for a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm flicking my lighter n the fully attended arena waiting for him to come out with his new hit...as the crowd chants his name for the his new release.


----------



## MainframeF4 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well said Ironmask. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## gisel213 (Oct 24, 2008)

Enough with the piracy battle I think someone should dump the IOS51 file from an updated wii decrypt it then undo the patches
by nintendo this is where the devs come in make in back into a cios then try to install it and see what happens or just dump the
IOS51 file from an updated wii then install the IOS51.WAD on the unupdated wii this is just a guess this is just a guess
I am thinking the new  wad from nintendo isnt what updates the wii that probaly is the rest of and or hidden part of the update
itself the wad probaly is for the shop channell and new games this may help?

Does it make sense use wad manager to just install the wad and not the full update?

Just my 2 cents.....  What do you think Wiigator/Waninkoko!


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 24, 2008)

I need a winn-dixie grocery bag full of money


----------



## Meharis (Oct 24, 2008)

IronMask said:
			
		

> Any other users want to talk about pirating ©opyright infringement topics then we should go make a thread.
> 
> As for the backup launcher again... This has me feeling like a kid with a shoebox full of Commodore floppies crammed full of games...while my powersupply has a deskfan blowing on it... praying that I won't have to replace it for a week!



yeah those were the real good times of gaming ! And most of my good old 5 1/4 discs still work ! look @ all the half arsed bugshit that they throw @ us these day e.g. Mercs 2, Stalker or The Witcher. I`m pretty impressed that Far Cry 2 is so well polished and bugfree, not common these days !

now back to topic *slapping myself in the face*


----------



## Shadowmoses (Oct 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What we should be doing is organizing some kind of way to be effecient in reporting our test results on whatever game you are testing and comparing and compiling once WiiGator decides to go public with it



yes we need a better way to give feedback, we need more details than in the actual wiki for exemple

- dump name (scrubbed or not?)
- region of the game
- wii system menu version
- burn speed and software used
- disc brand
- bug encountered


----------



## jughead1111 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Wiigator are we close to a public beta?


----------



## Havoc_012 (Oct 24, 2008)

First post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I left my Wii on Wii Connect 24. It automatically updated me to the latest edition of 3.3U.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the Homebrew Channel and Backup Launcher 0.1 installed.

I have Custom IOS v5. 

Will I be able to use the new loader when it releases or will I be locked out from updating to Custom IOS v6?


----------



## Meharis (Oct 24, 2008)

Shadowmoses said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this sounds good. i can provide info on scrubbed as well as patched ntsc regiofriid burnt games and how they will perform on a 50/60 hz PAL TV also capable of reproducing ntsc picture. as well as how they will perform with 480p resolution with a custom monster component cable @ an HD Beamer and if that will work with a PAL WII @ 3.3 E


----------



## IronMask (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok Gator... I think we're ready... and we are willing to give you the kind of feedback that it takes for you to give it your best at making the dream a reality.  

The ball is now in your court.  (I think it always was!-LMAO)


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Oct 24, 2008)

Shadowmoses said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when the BUL 0.3 is released i was going to make a thread and maintain it with like 10 or so people who can help me sort through all that is listed in post above, unless some one makes one before me... i was just volunteering since no one else stepped up, but i wouldn't mind doing it


----------



## Meharis (Oct 24, 2008)

BL4Z3D247 said:
			
		

> Shadowmoses said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would be in, bacause to make things better it needs some people who are willing to post some USEFUL and reliable information how and in which environment they tested the games as well as which versions they did use and if they modified them and how the games were modified.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 24, 2008)

If I buy Wii in the store right now.. it will not work with Backup Launcher 0.3 alpha ?


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Wiigator, just wanted to say that you're doing great work =)
I'd love to see a public beta, and I really can't see any downsides to it. Hope you come to a decision soon.

p.s. Is there a donation fund to yourself? I'd love to help out in anyway possible


----------



## Meharis (Oct 24, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> If I buy Wii in the store right now.. it will not work with Backup Launcher 0.3 alpha ?



it will because the currently avaiable wiis are not security patched !


----------



## Jordan10la (Oct 24, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> If I buy Wii in the store right now.. it will not work with Backup Launcher 0.3 alpha ?


Well I can't imagine it would have the latest firmware. So yes, I imagien you could run the 0.3 loader.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## kremmy (Oct 24, 2008)

Meharis said:
			
		

> BL4Z3D247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd imagine that data will fill in pretty quickly. A number of people (myself included) who couldn't get in on the beta are dumping every game they own so they can try original vs raw, patched, unpatched, etc and post the results when something is released.

4GB X 15 games X 3 copies each (patched, unpatched and raw, unpatched and scrubbed) = ~180GB of legally owned backups on my hard drive. Whee!


----------



## bootsector (Oct 24, 2008)

Halloween is near... Will it be trick or treat over here?


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Oct 24, 2008)

Havoc_012 said:
			
		

> First post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far I know WC24 can't update, faker.


----------



## pure (Oct 24, 2008)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> Havoc_012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. It would be against the law to enforce an update to the user.


----------



## Supercool330 (Oct 24, 2008)

It is not against any law to force an update without user consent (for that mater Microsoft does it all the time).


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Oct 24, 2008)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> It is not against any law to force an update without user consent (for that mater Microsoft does it all the time).


You have to give your authorization after the installation of Windows.


----------



## pure (Oct 24, 2008)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> It is not against any law to force an update without user consent (for that mater Microsoft does it all the time).


Of course it is. You have to accept an license agreement everytime you update your Wii. The user needs to have the possibilty of declining it and therefore don't upgrade.

On a sidenote:
I dont think i need to say that Microsofts point of view on the rights of the user and the law are somewhat eeh.. strange :>


----------



## IronMask (Oct 24, 2008)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> It is not against any law to force an update without user consent (for that mater Microsoft does it all the time).





Yea, but in Microsoft you can force/ disable updates alot easier than a Wii unless you have the know how...I think that bootmii is the trick for that will enable the force if I am correct...


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 24, 2008)

Microsoft doesn't FORCE users... if you don't turn off AutoUpdates, then you accept the updates by default...

Your Wii cannot update by itself... you have to insert a disc with the update, and accept the update, or manually click on UPDATE...

Don't sit here and try to tell us it updated itself... maybe your brother/sister/father/mother/grandparent/dog updated the Wii and didn't tell you.


----------



## Supercool330 (Oct 25, 2008)

In windows vista there is no way to prevent Microsoft from installing updates without your permission, and nowhere in the EULA does it say you are agreeing to this, because by current software licensing laws, software companies are not obligated to disclose the full functionality of a piece of software (licenses really only restrict the ways in which the user can use the software).  I admit however, that I would be very surprised if Nintendo was doing this (and to the best of my knowledge, the Wii doesn't have the functionality to install an update without the user telling it to), I was just saying that there is no law enforcing this (as there well should be).  Many pieces of software (like Microsoft windows) intentionally have back doors that the developers can use to access your system without your consent (hackers have been able to find 2 in windows XP, and there are other programs that are worse).  This is why I totally support open source, the only way you can really know what a program does is to look at the source code and see what it does for yourself.  Check out http://badvista.fsf.org/ or http://www.fsf.org/ for more info.

Wow that was really off topic, back on topic, what IOS version is the latest cIOS used by backup launcher v0.3 based on?


----------



## pure (Oct 25, 2008)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> In windows vista there is no way to prevent Microsoft from installing updates without your permission, and nowhere in the EULA does it say you are agreeing to this, because by current software licensing laws, software companies are not obligated to disclose the full functionality of a piece of software (Licences really only restrict the ways in which the user can use the software).  I admit however, that I would be very surprised if Nintendo was doing this (and to the best of my knowledge, the wii doesn't have the functionality to install an update without the user telling it to), I was just saying that there is no law enforcing this (as there well should be).  Many pieces of software (like Microsoft windows) have many back doors that the developers can use to access your system without your consent (hackers have been able to find 2 in windows XP, and there are other programs that are worse).  This is why I totally support open source, the only way you can really know what a program does is to look at the source code and see what it does for yourself.  Check out http://badvista.fsf.org/ or http://www.fsf.org/ for more info.
> 
> Wow that was really off topic, back on topic, what IOS version is the latest cIOS used by backup launcher v0.3 based on?


Well in the EU it is illegal afaik. Didn't know about the American law though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw @ open source:
linux all the way


----------



## blackmage101 (Oct 25, 2008)

what happned to the discussion about the backup loader


----------



## goku1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

so have i missed any thing funny


----------



## frostyfrosty (Oct 25, 2008)

blackmage101 said:
			
		

> what happned to the discussion about the backup loader



there is literally nothing else to talk about.
we have gone over everything until something new comes out


----------



## IronMask (Oct 25, 2008)

frostyfrosty said:
			
		

> blackmage101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For once I would have to agree with the snowman.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 25, 2008)

Supercool330 said:
			
		

> In windows vista there is no way to prevent Microsoft from installing updates without your permission, and nowhere in the EULA does it say you are agreeing to this, because by current software licensing laws, software companies are not obligated to disclose the full functionality of a piece of software (licenses really only restrict the ways in which the user can use the software).  I admit however, that I would be very surprised if Nintendo was doing this (and to the best of my knowledge, the Wii doesn't have the functionality to install an update without the user telling it to), I was just saying that there is no law enforcing this (as there well should be).  Many pieces of software (like Microsoft windows) intentionally have back doors that the developers can use to access your system without your consent (hackers have been able to find 2 in windows XP, and there are other programs that are worse).  This is why I totally support open source, the only way you can really know what a program does is to look at the source code and see what it does for yourself.  Check out http://badvista.fsf.org/ or http://www.fsf.org/ for more info.
> 
> Wow that was really off topic, back on topic, what IOS version is the latest cIOS used by backup launcher v0.3 based on?



Funny... I can go into Control Panel, Automatic Updates, OFF... restart... hmmm... wow.. it worked!  No more automatic updates!  Now I HAVE to accept all updates, and if I don't, they don't install!

There are FEDERAL STATUTES in the US that says software/hardware comapanies are NOT allowed to FORCE users to update software/firmware if the user doens't want to... way companies get around this... like Nintendo... don't update, you can't access the Shop Channel, or you can't play this game you just bought... it's a way to keep the legit people in check, while us pirates ignore them, take updates out of discs, and enjoy the game anyway...


----------



## dmonkey21 (Oct 25, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Supercool330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use Shop Channel Without Getting New Update


----------



## jughead1111 (Oct 25, 2008)

this patience is a virtue poo is for the birds - let us in the game coach we wanna play - who knows we all seem like we have no lifes and thus would make great beta testers peace and still waiting


----------



## frostyfrosty (Oct 25, 2008)

IronMask said:
			
		

> frostyfrosty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you IronMask^^

means alot when it seems like a lot of people despise you for no apparent reason.


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 25, 2008)

frostyfrosty said:
			
		

> means alot when it seems like a lot of people despise you for *no apparent reason*.


I think it has to with with your signature


----------



## goku1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

any one check out the vid? gator put up?


----------



## frostyfrosty (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt Cese said:
			
		

> frostyfrosty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with my signature?


----------



## goku1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

looks like the same vid from the other day still ITS FREAK'N SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 25, 2008)

pure said:
			
		

> Sonic4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's only german/EU Law... Also EULAs don't count here.


----------



## IronMask (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I am officially using the work around update... hope I didn't screw myself for the new loader that is being dangled in front of us.  And I know most people on here even n00bs or jedimasters... This wait is getting ridiculously long... Or maybe I need to go clean my damn room as well with the kids..

I apologize to you WG, but dammit man... I am 3/4 german does that count for something?!


----------



## Venom228 (Oct 25, 2008)

i hope the new loader will come out soon im really eger to try it.


----------



## goku1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

dose the work around update work?


----------



## IronMask (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes the work around works... I am using it now.... on the current loader and the shop channel works perfect....only takes a few minutea to do both.


----------



## goku1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks ironmask


----------



## Meharis (Oct 25, 2008)

Venom228 said:
			
		

> i hope the new loader will come out soon im really eger to try it.



it will still take a while because the ps3 emulation mode is kinda hard to integrate. the softmod mode for the drive laser to switch into "Blueray-Mode" still takes some time to be debugged as well as the cell emulator code. But as far is i know the 360 Emu Mode is almost near perfect now. Some minor slowdowns because the Hollywood Chip has to render the gfx in 480p mode instead of the naturally given 720p mode by the 360. i guess these small problems will all be sorted out when version 995468413.78 alpha of the backup loader surfaces


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 25, 2008)

@Nin10doFan
The answer is officially given from WiiGator in the first post...


----------



## cedwii (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope nex time the megaupload link will be the loader


----------



## Havoc_012 (Oct 25, 2008)

First of all, many thanks to Wiigator and Waninkoko for their work. 

My Wii was indeed updated by Wii Connect 24. Wii Connect 24 will not update unless you have the Wii Connect option checked. I had the Wii Connect option on at the time. So that essentially is my consent.
I used it to update to the old 3.3U and had forgotten about it after that.  

However, the point of my post was not about Wii Connect 24. I'm wondering if I can install Cios v6 if I'm running the new 3.3U update and cios v5, I already have the homebrew channel. More specifically, will the new 3.3U update block me from using the upcoming backup loader 0.3?


----------



## ycdi81 (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know why we make all that questions....
Only we answer that questions !!!!!!
Then...., if only we answer...., we can do a better backup launcher??
This is ridiculous, is better wait. 
Forget this launcher, and in some months...., (or a year maybe, if really is in development, jeje), it was in so much websites.
Even this is better for wiigator or waninkoko, because they will not have so much people make questions.

Hubiera sido mejor que no dijeran nada, hasta que estuviera listo... no creen??


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 25, 2008)

cedwii said:
			
		

> I hope nex time the megaupload link will be the loader


LOOOL, I clicked on it quickly thinking it was the loader...

SOOO... wheres the loader!?


----------



## Sstew (Oct 25, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> cedwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop asking, Its not out yet, When WiiGator wants he release it, Also im sure it will be on the homepage when its released, SOOO... Stop asking.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 25, 2008)

Well.. I got 10% warning for whatever reason that I coudnt find.
So now its justified that I got the warning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
I woudnt mind waiting longer


----------



## Sstew (Oct 25, 2008)

Havoc_012 said:
			
		

> First of all, many thanks to Wiigator and Waninkoko for their work.
> 
> My Wii was indeed updated by Wii Connect 24. Wii Connect 24 will not update unless you have the Wii Connect option checked. I had the Wii Connect option on at the time. So that essentially is my consent.
> I used it to update to the old 3.3U and had forgotten about it after that.
> ...




That can't happen...

You have to give consent to Nintendo allowing them to update it.
They can't just "automatically" update you.


----------



## IronMask (Oct 25, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> cedwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was there a second ago...I swear!


----------



## cedwii (Oct 25, 2008)

IronMask said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IronMask you have it, right?


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

Havoc_012 said:
			
		

> However, the point of my post was not about Wii Connect 24. I'm wondering if I can install Cios v6 if I'm running the new 3.3U update and cios v5, I already have the homebrew channel. More specifically, will the new 3.3U update block me from using the upcoming backup loader 0.3?



If you have 3.3u install - try installing any new wad and see how far you get. This is where the issues happen - nothing more can be installed once you update to that. The guru's may have a bit of a work around but its not confirmed yet and defo not released to the public.

Let me know how you get on installing anything new. 

p.s dont uninstall anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*edit* - it has now been released to the public and i included it with the zip in my sig - but use at your own risk !!


----------



## sadcrag (Oct 25, 2008)

Installed great and loaded my copy of Zach and Wiki patched so fast i am so amazed.


----------



## goku1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

wario shak it pached not working 
madden 08 not working
bully working great
still no mortal k for wii
red steel no go
so far every thing else ive tested work awsome thank you a gen guys for all your had work my kids thank you as well and to very one on both gba loader threads


----------



## IronMask (Oct 25, 2008)

Everything in DJTaz's sig works... for the new loader providing you haven't updated the firmware.

If you use the workaround and then uninstall the old cios and cios_fix then install the new cios... you should be getting games patched/original .iso to work besides the common known issues with the patched copies not being compatible.  Any other issues either have been addressed or will be compiled soon.

I have the workaround installed and the new cios in and a working backup launcher.3 working... I am now working on an exclusive wii gator image for the channel and hopefully djtaz can make us a channel with it when he's feeling better.


Here is something I came up with... maybe someone can make a channel with it?





PM me if you need it to be bigger and I will see what I can do...


----------



## T-Error (Oct 26, 2008)

wario EURO 1:1 works without crashes at the end of a stage.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



manhunt 2 uncut-hacked 1:1 works without sound glitches.

i'll post my results for a few other games later.

vielen dank WiiGator! und dicken respekt von mir.


----------



## Darkkenfox (Oct 26, 2008)

Are the patched games running slower than the 1:1 backups?

I had that impression


----------



## kisamesama (Oct 26, 2008)

ok i am total newbie to wii scene... i don't have twilight..can i still use this backup launcher?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 26, 2008)

IronMask said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it official or leaked again?

WiiGator said he won't release the source when someone leaks the loader.

EDIT:

Ahh, OK...
The loader is here...

http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=...member=WiiGator


----------



## Thor1981 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wiigator 
Still working the final version of the backup launcher v 0.3 alpha? 
Will be able to update the median Ios Wifi? 
Thank you for your attention


----------



## Deleted-19228 (Oct 28, 2008)

"- The number of working 1:1 backups seem to be very high. Old games will not work, because of old IOS (e.g. Twilight Princess and Red Steel)."

WiiGator,

You said TP does not work however I, as well as others have tested it with great success. What was the reasoning for you saying it would not work?


----------



## Thor1981 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello, 
I would like someone to help me, 
that I recomendais services for the backup launcher of Wiigator v 0.3 beta, or that of the CIOs Wiigator Version 36 Revision 06 Waninkoko? 
What differences they  have?


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 21, 2009)

not much


----------

